# Circulator



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 5, 2020)

This is another impressive circuit by EQD. A small stone on steroids. Thumbs up.


----------



## Barry (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

Awesome work Jeff, looks great!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

Cool !!!
Not Just A *Face. *


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 6, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Awesome work Jeff, looks great!



Thanks Jon


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice build!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 7, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice build!


Thank you, Chuck


----------

